# Pelvic pain and discharge



## jogami

So ladies the title sounds dramatic but it's really not that bad. I'm just freaking out over nothing I'm sure. Lately I've had lower abdominal/ pelvic pressure (well a very very mild pain, if I can call it that even), and last night I had about a teaspoon or two or yellowish discharge. I overexerted myself yesterday, DH and I decided to clean out the garage and I did some washing and tidying etc. DH still remarked "I'm sure you aren't meant to be lifting boxes and stretching and bending", but I felt fine. When we went shopping for the stroller on Saturday I had back pain and pelvic pressure but we walked up and down the mall so I'm putting it down to that. This morning I'm feeling fine, no discharge and a little bit of pelvic pressure but nothing much, also noticed it subsides when I release a trapped wind *sorry TMI* :blush: Also getting a few sharp twinges here and there (sometimes lasting a half a minute or so) and hoping that's just RLP.

I have also not felt the babies move alot this weekend until now, maybe a total of about 5 times. I'm bearing in mind that I am only 17 weeks, and maybe it's too early to be feeling consistent movements, but I swear they are usually so active. Could it be that they are going through a growth spurt and maybe sleeping alot? Or maybe moved towards my back so I'm not feeling them?

I was quite worried about the pelvic pressure and discharge as I'm freaked out about shortening cervix! I googled pelvic pressure pain at 16 weeks pregnant and it took me to an old post I'd posted on BnB when I was pregnant with my son in May 2010 :rofl: Alot of women said they'd experienced the same thing as that is the time that the uterus moves out of the pelvis and into the abdominal space. But with a twin pregnancy I'm sure that happens earlier?

I have my next obgyn appointment on 7 August and not sure if I should make it earlier? I guess I'm just looking for reassurance or some advice.

ATF I just had a bm and feeling muuuuch better! Wonder if this has some part to play in the pain/ pressure...


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun. Because of my history I always advise any lady with persistent pressure low down to get checked out, but that's not to say I think this is anything to worry about!

The uterus moves up and out into the abdomen from around 20wks onwards, and it's not much different for twins. It is around the time I felt less pressure on my back passage (tilted uterus), asthe babies moved away from my pelvic floor. At this stage for you, there is still a lot of weight low down, and with twins your uterus is expanding so quickly, that the pressure can be immense. 

I remember hardly being able to walk around from as early as 10wks with the twins, they literally felt as though they would drop out, but then my dodgy cervix was probably already funneling under pressure from then so I'm not a great example of what is 'normal'. Certainly twins causes lots of extra pressure, pain and unnatural expansion which feels completely different to carrying one.

I'd say that you should definitely not be lifting and carrying to that extent, nor taking long, tiring walks on shopping trips hun. Your body is telling you that you're over doing it, so take that as a sign to rest more, or atleast to refrain from lumping and lifting uneccesarily. Extra discharge and pressure can be completely normal in twin pregnancy, so defo no need for panic, BUT don't push yourself beyond reasonable limits sweet.

I had lots of discharge and pressure in both my full term and preemie pregnancies, so it's difficult to always know what is and is not ok. Humans weren't designed to carry more than one baby, so to be on the safe side, give your body a helping hand, err on the side of caution and take additional rest and precautions. The majority of women don't have problems, but why take the risk? Listen to your body, and take things easier honey.

I'd be tempted for an extra check up if the pressure continues or has a consistent pattern. It can never hurt :hugs:


----------



## jogami

Aah thank you so much hunny :kiss:

I will definitely get my cervix checked but I don't think I'm going to move my appointment. I think I might be overreacting a slight bit. Also, earlier I had hard stools twice and now I have diarrhea so I don't know if that is contributing to how I'm feeling!

I'm going to take it easy tonight when I get home and see how I feel tomorrow. Basically I'll try do buggerall for the rest of the week after work (well except bath ds, shower and have dinner and tidy the dishes), but I won't go on one of my cleaning sprees again! If I have any concerns though whatsoever I'll make sure I go in!

:hugs:


----------



## san fran shan

Hi Jogami - I am feeling some of the same stuff as you now. My next appt isn't til July 31 and I am contemplating making one for this week as I am going semi nuts wondering if the babes are OK. I still haven't felt movement that I know is for sure the babies. I feel like my belly isn't growing, but my back pain and pelvic soreness are in full effect. I will just feel like a crazy person if I go in this week for an ultrasound when my big appointment is just next week. I have no reason to think anything is wrong other than the lack of movement which from what I have read it still OK at this stage. I am having a little bit of discharge, but nothing major. I just want to feel them move SOOO bad! 

So I know how you feel about being worried. From what you have described, it sounds like everything is OK and you don't need to worry....and either do I. But it it is soo hard not to!! And I know that worrying doesn't do any good or change anything. So then I get annoyed at myself for worrying!


----------



## san fran shan

Well, I called the advice nurse and told her how I was feeling - back pain, pelvic soreness, some discharge, and anxiety, and she found an appointment for me to come in today! Not that she was super concerned or anything, she just said it would be good to help me relax. I am so happy I am going. A quick little peek with the ultrasound will be great!

UPDATE: Just got back from the doc. Everything is great! She checked for an infection and I don't have one. The babies are wiggling around. She recommended a pregnancy brace for the discomfort. That's about it! Happy I went.


----------



## jogami

san fran shan said:


> Well, I called the advice nurse and told her how I was feeling - back pain, pelvic soreness, some discharge, and anxiety, and she found an appointment for me to come in today! Not that she was super concerned or anything, she just said it would be good to help me relax. I am so happy I am going. A quick little peek with the ultrasound will be great!
> 
> UPDATE: Just got back from the doc. Everything is great! She checked for an infection and I don't have one. The babies are wiggling around. She recommended a pregnancy brace for the discomfort. That's about it! Happy I went.

:happydance: you know what there is no price on peace of mind hun so I'm so glad you went too!!! I wish I could just pop in whenever I feel the need to but it's just paranoia and I need to believe they are well in there :D The pregnancy brace actually sounds like a fantastic idea! And it would keep the belly up more or less which should alleviate some of the pain! I think I must look into that too! Aw so cute that you got to see the babies and they were wriggle bums! Were they able to tell you the sex??? Or was it just a quick check?

Thanks for letting us know :kiss:


----------



## san fran shan

It was just a quick check and my husband wasn't there so its better to wait til next week anyways. You are much stronger than me in being able to hold out! But you have also felt yours move more than I have, right? I haven't felt anything really.


----------



## jogami

I feel them, but not regularly, or as often as I "think" I used to. But every little pop or flutter is reassuring :D


----------

